# Two little pops



## jbcrete2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Got my PB Ultra 13 yesterday. I couldn't believe my eyes...what a gorgeous piece of equipment. Fit and finish is over the top and sould quality?....well.... it blew me away...

I did however, experince two small pops during the scene in Wall-E where the space ship blasts off after droping Eva off. Not real loud but since I'm new to this hobby I wanted to pass it by the experts. Right now I have 3.1 set up...two large fronts, gain set half way...volume set at 0.0. 

Infinity RS 2.5
Denon 2809CI
PB Ultra 13


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

jbcrete2 said:


> Got my PB Ultra 13 yesterday. I couldn't believe my eyes...what a gorgeous piece of equipment. Fit and finish is over the top and sould quality?....well.... it blew me away...
> 
> I did however, experince two small pops during the scene in Wall-E where the space ship blasts off after droping Eva off. Not real loud but since I'm new to this hobby I wanted to pass it by the experts. Right now I have 3.1 set up...two large fronts, gain set half way...volume set at 0.0.
> 
> ...


Glad you are loving the PB13U. Please contact us in Tech Support for set-up and calibration guidance. Thanks.


----------



## jbcrete2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Will do Ed...BTW...I used Auddussey to calibrate...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats on the sub. Ed and the team at SVSound will help you. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

jbcrete2 said:


> Will do Ed...BTW...I used Auddussey to calibrate...


The guys at SVS will get this straightened out for you. Audyssey or no, depending on room size, the half way mark on the gain can be waaay too high. If you haven't talked to SVS yet, I would turn the gain down to about a third, and re-run Audyssey.

-Robb


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I think mine did the two pops too. Although I'm mostly kidding, it does seem that I did get two pops but might have been another component that generated it.

Get an SPL meter to set levels if you are new to this hobby. Otherwise, you're likely to have it set wrong, usually too loud. The idea isn't to make it as loud as you can go, but to make it accurate.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

robbroy said:


> The guys at SVS will get this straightened out for you. Audyssey or no, depending on room size, the half way mark on the gain can be waaay too high. If you haven't talked to SVS yet, I would turn the gain down to about a third, and re-run Audyssey.
> 
> -Robb


....and be sure to use at least 6 mic positions for Audyssey. On my brother's Onkyo receiver, the documentation say to do at least 3. Turns out that 3 doesn't work well. Should have said 6.


----------



## jbcrete2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I redid the Audyssey set up yesterday and did all 8 positions...Then watched The Bruce Willis film Live Free or Die Hard...and felt myself shrinking back into my easy chair when the low bass and rumble effects hit...and I mean hit...felt it in my stomach...I could not believe my ears...absolutly amazing...


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

jbcrete2 said:


> Thanks everyone...I redid the Audyssey set up yesterday and did all 8 positions...Then watched The Bruce Willis film Live Free or Die Hard...and felt myself shrinking back into my easy chair when the low bass and rumble effects hit...and I mean hit...felt it in my stomach...I could not believe my ears...absolutly amazing...


Congrats on the Ultra! It'a a great sounding subwoofer and I agree that its quite the looker as well .

Live Free or Die Hard is an awesome bass movie and I'm sure it rocks with your Ultra. You might also want to try out the new Incredible Hulk movie. I'm sure the Ultra will have you grinning from ear to ear with that one


----------

